# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Cek grow showa omosako

## medicineman

Izin minta pendapat suhu sekalian soal keeping showa yang satu ini dari omosako.
Harap maklum kualitas seadanya alias cuma ikan "sendal"

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ganjusbon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

